# Tiger sauce similarities



## golfpro2301 (Mar 25, 2014)

I know everyone on here has heard of tiger sauce and that Trigg uses it. I use it most of the time when I foil ribs but am looking for something different. Anyone know of a sauce you can buy that is close or a recipe for something similar. I would like something with a little more kick but still has the sweet and tangy profile to it.


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello.  You say "looking for something different" and then use terms like "close" and "similar".  Sounds like to me you want Tiger Sauce with more kick.  I'd google ground Habanero powder or even ground Ghost Chilli powder.  Add that to your usual Tiger Sauce and it outta kick tha heck outta ya.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Let us know how it comes out.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 27, 2014)

Pickapeppa sauce is usually right next to the Tiger sauce on the shelf and has a similar flavor with a little more kick.


----------



## golfpro2301 (Mar 28, 2014)

I went with a half anf half mix of Dat'l-do-it and Tiger Sauce, Has a good amount of sweet with more heat at the end. Now I just need to come up with the rest of the foiling recipe. I have done the BS, Butter, Syrup, and Tiger and it tends to be a little too sweet with Jeffs Rub. I might take out the Brown sugar and just do liquid.


----------

